# Shotshow 2017; Las Vegas 1/17-1/2-/17



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Officially starting tomorrow the 17th through the 20th in Las Vegas. Here are some teaser links.

SHOT Show 2017: Media Day Live Coverage - ITS Tactical

SHOT Show 2017: News, Rumors, New Guns and More

http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/category/shot-show/

RomeoTangoBravo: SHOT Show 2017 Coverage Collection Point


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sig fans.

https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2017/1/15/shot-show-2017-highlights-from-the-sig-sauer-range-day/#


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

That 22Nosler made me cream my shorts. Cant wait to try some 90gr SMKs in a 24" bull barrel

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder if Patriot Ordnance Factory will release their 300 win mag AR?? That was suppose to be last years Shot Show special release. Must be related to Keltec. So much for the Shot Show hype.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/shotshow2017/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Modernized FALs and a new SCAR-type FAL Folding Stock


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BPaY79pA4ly%2F/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

For us Savage Arms fanboys, they have a stable of new weapons:

https://bearingarms.com/bob-o/2017/01/07/163568/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Winchester - The New XPC Rifle. A long range precision rig





> MSRP -- $1,599. 308, 243 Win and 6.5 Creedmoor


The New XPC Rifle from Winchester Repeating Arms


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

An inexpensive suppressor.....



> A surprising introduction from Inland Manufacturing this year was the launch of the PM-22 suppressor, a marked departure from the company's focus on .30-caliber M1 Carbine reproductions. The new suppressor is designed specifically for rimfire .22 usage and features an I-Core monolithic disposable baffle system made from high-strength polymer. The suppressor also weighs in at 3.3 ounces, making it one of the lightest on the market.
> 
> The company says it has run at least 2,000 rounds through the suppressor with no issues, but intends for the threaded, non-serialized baffle system to be replaced at certain intervals. The suppressor itself retails for $189.95, while the disposable inserts will sell for $29.95 apiece.


https://www.shootingillustrated.com/articles/2017/1/18/shot-show-2017-highlights-from-day-two/#


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Pretty cool, but I will stick with my Vepr, especially given the $7,500 price tag.



> Jesse James Brings Out The Stalin 12 | SHOT 2017


Jesse James Brings Out The Stalin 12 | SHOT 2017 - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> Five new AKs from Arsenal


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> The sweetest 1911 pistols of SHOT Show (24 PICS)


The sweetest 1911 pistols of SHOT Show (24 PICS)


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


>


Great, now I have to upgrade my FAL's. Thanks!

What I did see new to me were the polymer mags.

I have plenty of original ones but I know some who need them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> Great, now I have to upgrade my FAL's. Thanks!
> 
> What I did see new to me were the polymer mags.
> 
> I have plenty of original ones but I know some who need them.


Out of curiosity, how do you like the FAL?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> That 22Nosler made me cream my shorts. Cant wait to try some 90gr SMKs in a 24" bull barrel
> 
> sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


Please. and I mean pretty please .... no pics.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you like the FAL?


To start, it takes second place to the M-14.

The FAL is a good rifle and works well IF built right.

The rifle has suffered from bad opinions due to idiots building them.

It is reliable and accuracy is well within battlefield requirements.

I does handle well and comes right up to the shoulder fast.

I can take it out and shoot 200 rounds with no problem recoil wise, four from a Ithaca 37 and I am done.

Mine are STG58 kits built on Imbel gear head logo receivers.

Never had any failure with them.

Those built by CAI are junk, whoever built them for CAI were idiots.

I have had theirs in here for work, In many cases had to mill out the receivers to get mags to fit properly.

A lot of other work was needed to optimize them.

This is not a reflection on the design but the quality of those who built aftermarket guns.

The problems boiled down to the aftermarket receivers and the builders, none with original parts.

DSA builds them here out of in house made parts, surplus kits have long run out.

I have no exposure to them so I cannot comment on them, I would hazzard to guess they would be ok.

Personally, today, I would take one of the DSA guns to a SAI M14, which are all cast junk.

My M14's were built by me, the only aftermarket part is the receivers made by SAI and SEI which needed reworking.

As far as taking them into a battle, I have no reservations with either.

The biggest bitch I have is the magazines, there are two basic types, inch and metric pattern.

It is impossible today to find inch ones, and next to impossible to find metric.

The days of $3.00 mags is long gone, I bought a stack when the market was flooded with them.

If you ever get one, make sure the gas is adjusted to eject the cases no more or less than 3-4 feet away.

Battle wise, they did great in Sub Sahara, Central Africa,

South Africa and South America, India, Southeast Asia, fair in the Mideast desserts.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> To start, it takes second place to the M-14.
> 
> The FAL is a good rifle and works well IF built right.
> 
> ...


Thanks much. I had heard quite a bit about them on shows like "Gun Stories", including how the Israelis thought highly of them.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> 5 Precision Rifles from SHOT Show 2017


https://www.nrablog.com/articles/2017/1/5-precision-rifles-from-shot-show-2017/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Last post of the thread. Awesome!....


> SHOT Show pumps $88 million into the local economy over just one week.


https://www.thegunwriter.com/22259/and-its-a-wrap-shot-show-2017-receives-accolades-from-attendees-and-exhibitors/


----------

